# painting new drywall



## jeffski1 (Feb 12, 2011)

thats a good question.we just painted new drywall afer a pocket door install,but used primer we already had.went to HD to purchase paint for that wall and saw these new paint products but didn't ask.
jeff


----------



## cschwehr (Mar 8, 2011)

I would recommend against it.

Drywall primer is cheap and goes pretty far. Those primer included products are mainly for coverage as they have a very high zinc oxide or other high coverage additive mixed in to my knowledge. You would be best served by using drywall primer to seal the paper backing and provide an even surface for the paint with good adhesion. My issue is that it might suck up a lot of paint unless you're really trying to save time over money.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Priming with the d/w primer serves another purpose too. It quickly shows up any problem areas with your finishing and unlike paint can be easily sanded and refinished to achieve perfection prior to painting.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

And it evens out the absorption of the finish coat of paint to keep the joints from "flashing"...


----------



## Terrick (Mar 11, 2011)

dtape said:


> Would it be okay to use one of the new paint products with the primer already mixed in to paint my newly drywalled ceiling?


Don't you think that it would not ruin your previous paint and would not damage the wall. What i would suggest you is to check it on minimum and then go for whole! Luck! :no:


----------

